# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Erwan et Maël, ouestcost reprézent'

## Conan3D

Erwan et Maël est une websérie de Chef Tyrell et McFly, toute jeune certes, mais très prometteuse. Elle raconte l'histoire de deux Plouguenequois, qui, suite à la fugue de leur hamster, se retrouvent perdus loin de leur petit village breton natal. Accompagnés d'une esthétique pixelart et d'une bande-son pas mal du tout pour une petite production indé, les deux épisodes déjà sortis vont vous faire rire. Très beaucoup.

Vous pouvez retrouver l'épisode 1 >ICI

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Ammoodytes

Les dialogues manquent de punch je trouve. Peut-être parce que celui qui zozotte m'énerve, aussi. J'ai pas vraiment rit, et c'est dommage parce que j'imagine qu'il y avait moyen de faire un doublage bien débile.

----------


## M0zArT

Je trouve la "direction artistique" excellente, par contre l'épisode 1 ne m'a pas du tout fait rire.. Dommage...

----------


## Grifftannen

Nouvel épisode ! 

Erwan & Maël contractent une étrange maladie en tentant de regarder Les Z'Amours. Mais une seule personne peut les aider : Eric Zemmour.



Comme M0zArT, dites-nous si ça vous fait pas rire (ou rire). On a besoin des retours  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

Ce déterrage de qualité  ::o:

----------


## ERISS

> Erwan & Maël contractent une étrange maladie,
>  dites-nous si ça vous fait pas rire (ou rire). On a besoin des retours


Ouai marrant, ça va, je m'attendais à même pas sourire.
 C'est pas génial mais vivement la suite!
Tipiak hakbar!

----------


## Grifftannen

Eeeet voilà la suite !


En espérant que ça vous botte.

Et merci pour vos commentaires !  ::):

----------

